# Three Craigs Shoveling (Composite)



## AgentDrex (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, okay, technically only one of me was shoveling.  The other two were "supervising".


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 13, 2013)

Neat!


----------



## PhotoTish (Feb 13, 2013)

I like it :thumbup:


----------



## runnah (Feb 13, 2013)

Your jacket is gigantic!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice composite!  Did you get the shoveling done in 3x the time?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2013)

CherylL said:


> Nice composite!  Did you get the shoveling done in 3x the time?



Hopefully it only took *1/3x *the time.


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 13, 2013)

I aint seen ya in a while. Now I get tripplets


----------



## CherylL (Feb 13, 2013)

480sparky said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Nice composite!  Did you get the shoveling done in 3x the time?
> ...




Ha, had that backwards.  Yes 1/3


----------



## AgentDrex (Feb 13, 2013)

No, you were correct the first time (it took three times as long).  Those were union shovelers.


----------



## AgentDrex (Feb 13, 2013)

runnah said:


> Your jacket is gigantic!



All the better to hide stuff...

but seriously...the size lends itself well to trapping warm air inside...I've been able to successfully walk seven miles at thirty-plus below zero (Fahrenheit) because of this jacket...it's a surplus AirForce jacket...bought it at a sale during a July about four years ago for 75% off


----------



## baturn (Feb 13, 2013)

Fun photo! I miss shoveling snow.....NOT!!


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 13, 2013)

How many Craigs does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## snowbear (Feb 13, 2013)

Like!  I guess the one on the right is the supervisor -- he's not doing much but pointing.


----------



## AgentDrex (Feb 13, 2013)

Blitz55 said:


> How many Craigs does it take to screw in a light bulb?



Just one.  But the trick is to get Craig and Christina Ricci inside the bulb first.


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 13, 2013)

Haha, Well Played!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 13, 2013)

What's all that white stuff?


----------



## AgentDrex (Feb 14, 2013)

Your fellow Canadians in Saskatchewan and Manitoba decided to gift us with a little snow (that white stuff you see).  Too bad it isn't that B.C. green you guys have over in Vancouver.


----------

